# A small X2 mod



## Bill S (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, actually a major revamp. I have this nice 6 x 12 x-y table that I have been using on my drill press for many years, and a little while ago I saw the same table on a CNC conversion using an X2 column. Compared to the X2s table this one is beefier, smoother, has less backlash and the gibs are much easier to adjust. That along with a thread a few months ago regarding beefing up the X2 column got me planning along these lines. I would make a new base with a large fixed column, mount the table to the base, and mount the whole X2 dovetail column to the new column. 

This is what I have so far, the base is 4x4 ½ steel angle, the table mount is ½ steel plate, and the column is 4x6 ¼ wall rectangular steel tubing. I would prefer to weld them as opposed to bolting, warping is a concern, but I want it as stiff as possible. The X2 column will be bolted to the 4x6 by means of 4 - ½ grade 8 bolts, 2 at the bottom 2 at the top. Tramming the x direction will be accomplished by having the upper boltholes oversize to allow the dovetail column to pivot slightly. Tabs with fine thread bolts will allow me to micro adjust and hold the position  see pic 2. Y tramming will be by fine thread bolts either pushing the top out or pushing the bottom out. If that doesnt work out Ill use shims. 

Since the original pivot bolt will not be used I can now use the entire length of the dovetail column and gain about 5 of z travel. I am going to forgo the torsion bar -it wont work anyway with the extended travel- or an air spring in favor of a cable and pulley mounted weight to counter balance the head. So the plus are I will gain 50% travel in all directions, greater mass, less flex and an easier to use mill. And I get to paint it. I never much liked the red Harbor Freight paint job. Cost so far is around $110, which includes the steel, bolts and a Z rack from Little Machine Shop for the extended Z travel.

Before I weld it up I would like to solicit any ideas or recommendations for anything anyone sees that might cause me problems. Below is a link to a web album of what I have done so far.

Bill






http://picasaweb.google.com/billstupak/X2MillExpansion02?authkey=Gv1sRgCNa-mIKwvpy1Bg#


----------



## Andrew_D (Feb 5, 2010)

I like it, especially if you've already got some of the materials, the cost will be minimal.

I've been thinking up a few different ideas to stiffen up the column and was actually thinking of a base plate to mount the X2 table on. At the rear of the plate, have a heavy column going up to attach the X2 aluminum column to. Hopefully it would increase the Z-axis and be stiffer. 

Great minds think alike I guess!  :bow: :bow: :bow:

Andrew


----------



## black85vette (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice. Hope you post more pics as you go. Should get a nice rigid setup and lots of extra travel. Thm: Looks well made and well thought out.


----------



## rudydubya (Feb 6, 2010)

Following with interest, Bill. Can't offer any ideas or recommendations, my good ideas don't come until I start repairing my mistakes. But I'll offer my compliments and encouragement on what looks like a great start.

Rudy


----------



## Bill S (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I will be documenting the whole project.

Andrew, your idea is very doable. My original plan was to also use a flat plate as a base, I just couldn't come up with a way to mount the new column that I entirely happy with. Took me a month of head scratching to work out using angle, but by using the X2 base you can tie in the new column in a number of ways. 

Bill


----------

